

"When bugs become features": the Ruby double-inclusion problem - ionfish
http://blog.jcoglan.com/2009/06/06/when-bugs-become-features/

======
ggchappell
Could not find the article.

Link goes to a feed, which lists the article. Clicking on it gives a page that
says to go somewhere else, but the somewhere-else link is broken. And Google
on the title returns nothing new.

